# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Bezugsquellen >  Bezugsquellenhinweise für Phuket

## Bagsida

*Bezugsquelle & Einkaufs-Tipps für Phuket*

Wer kennt nicht das Problem in Thailand etwas kaufen zu wollen aber nicht zu wissen wo es am günstigsten bzw. überhaupt erhältlich ist ? 

Hier gibt´s nun die Möglichkeit solche Tipps untereinander auszutauschen, wobei es hilfreich wäre möglichst genau zu beschreiben wo dieser Anbieter zu finden ist, wozu sich z.B. Links zum Anbieter selbst, zu Google-Maps, Google-Earth oder die Koordinaten anbieten. 

Anhand von Beschreibungen wie z.B. "nach 300m links in die kleine Soi wo nach 100m eine Suppenküche ist abbiegen" hilft meist wenig, da sich in Thailand einfach zu viel sehr schnell ändert - Koordinaten ändern sich nie ! 

Hinweise vom Anbieter selbst gehören hier denke ich nicht her, denn dafür gibt´s die gelben Seiten oder einschlägig bekannte Werbepartner  

Gruß Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Super Cheap Phuket* 

Supermarkt der "anderen" Art, denn hier regiert unklimatisiertes Chaos und es ist ganz und gar nicht alles "super cheap" - im Gegenteil, viele Artikel sind sogar teurer als anderswo und bei Lebensmitteln ist auf das Ablaufdatum zu achten. 

Grund meiner Empfehlung : 

Was viele nicht wissen ist, dass sich direkt im Supercheap auch eine sehr große Apotheke befindet, wo man so ziemlich alles zu günstigen Preisen erhält. 

Außerdem gibt´s dort Farangfood in günstigen Großpackungen, wozu z.B. Knorr-Bratensysaucen und Maille-Dijon-Senf gehören (sehr großes Glas, denke ca. 800g für THB 300,-), auch günstige Elektroartikel und Kfz-Zubehör sind dort zu finden. 

SUPER CHEAP COMPANY LIMITED 
46/5 THEPKASSATTRI RD., MUANG , PHUKET 83000 [THAILAND] 
Koordinaten : Breite 7°55'12.22"N, Länge 98°23'40.60"E 
Google-Earth-Suche : "phuket supercheap" 
Tel.: +66 (0)76 216791, 216287, 218118-9, 238809, 238840-42, 238884, 239123 
Fax : +66 (0)76 226015 
Email: info@supercheapphuket.com 
Website : http://www.supercheapphuket.com/product1.html

----------


## Bagsida

*Bavarian Sausage Company* 

Bei der "Bavarian Sausage Company" stellt ein Deutscher Metzgermeister mit Deutschen Maschinen etc. nicht nur meiner Ansicht nach die beste Wurst auf Phuket her. 
Die Preise liegen dabei etwa auf dem Level der "Thai-German-Meatproducts" bei BigC, d.h. z.B. "Weißwurst Münchner Art" oder Wurstaufschnitt  100 gr. für ca. THB 30,-
Die Wurst wird dort u.a. vakuumverpackt angeboten und ist somit länger haltbar. 
In der Verkaufstelle kann auch Brot, Sauerkraut, Senf etc. eingekauft werden.

The Bavarian Sausage Company 
Koelbl & Lehmann Co. LTD. 
Jee Teng Complex 
Soi 3, Bangkok Road, Talad Nua , Muang Phuket District, 83000 Phuket 
Koordinaten : Breite 7°52'45.62"N, Länge 98°22'55.69"E 
(Karte auf der Website) 
Tel.: +66 (0)846 276 401 (DE & EN), +66 (0) 815 806 101 (Thai) 
Email: info@kandl.asia 
Website : http://www.kandl.asia 

Gruß Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Elektronik-Fachgeschäft* 

In Phuket-Town ca. 100 m vom "Metropole Hotel Phuket" entfernt, befindet sich an der Phuket Road ein kleines Elektronik-Fachgeschäft, was von aussen so gut wie nicht als solches erkennbar ist. 

Es gibt dort alles mögliche, also genau das, was man sonst weder im Elektroinstallationshandel noch im Baumarkt findet und ein Elektroniker-Herz höher schlagen läßt und auch Hobby-Bastler kommen auf ihre Kosten. 

Das Angebot umfasst Bauelemente (Dioden, LED, Transistoren, Kondensatoren etc.), und alle möglichen Varianten von Steckverbindern, Kabel, Sicherungen, Schalter, Bausätze, Lautsprecher u.vm. zu sehr günstigen Preisen, d.h. im Vergleich zu den Baumarktpreisen (sofern es den Artikel dort überhaupt gibt), kann es schon sein, dass man dort 80% weniger bezahlt. 

Man findet dieses kleine Geschäft ca. 50 links an der Phuket Road, indem man aus dem Kreisverkehr vor dem Metropole Hotel heraus in die Phuket Road abbiegt und Richtung Phuket-Immigration (Nord / Nord-Ost) fährt. 
Wenn man nach dem Abbiegen an eine Ampelkreuzung kommt ist man viel zu weit gefahren und muss wieder umkehren. 

Koordinaten : Breite 7°52'46.20"N / Länge 98°23'32.87"E 

*Link zum Metropole Hotel in Google Maps*

----------


## Bagsida

*LapTop-Akku-Reparatur* 

Gestern habe ich in Erfahrung gebracht, dass der Elektronik-Handel "Amorn", welcher im *BigC / Phuket* ganz unten, hinten zu finden ist (Phuket-City-Karte A1) Akkus für LapTops repariert, wozu die zum Wiederverschließen des Akkugehäuses eine Art Kunststoff-Schweißvorrichtung haben. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird für den Austausch der Akkus THB 30,- zzgl. der neuen Akkus berechnet. In einem anderen Forum allerdings habe ich was davon gelesen, dass in einigen Filialen in Bangkok diese Reparatur für THB 200,- durchgeführt wird. 

Website : http://www.amorngroup.com

----------


## Bagsida

*"Händlmeyer" - Weißwurstsenf bei "Carrefour" / Phuket Patong* 

Bei Carrefour / Phuket Patong gibt´s Händlmeyer süssen Weißwurstsenf für THB 199,- je 335g-Glas. 

Ist der beste dieser Art überhaupt (die Wurst dazu gibt´s z.B. bei der "Bavaria Sausage Company" in 
Phuket-Town (2 Stk. ca. THB 50,-)

----------


## Bagsida

*"Maille" - Dijon-Senf bei "Supercheap" / Phuket* 

Bei "Supercheap" gibt´s original Französischen Dijon-Senf der Marke "Maille" THB 300,- je 680g-Glas. 

Dort kann man auch die billigere Dijon-Senf-Qualität der Marke "Amora" kaufen, der mir persönlich aber weniger gut.

----------


## Bagsida

> *Bavarian Sausage Company* 
> 
> Bei der "Bavarian Sausage Company" stellt ein Deutscher Metzgermeister mit Deutschen Maschinen etc. nicht nur meiner Ansicht nach die beste Wurst auf Phuket her. 
> Die Preise liegen dabei etwa auf dem Level der "Thai-German-Meatproducts" bei BigC, d.h. z.B. "Weißwurst Münchner Art" oder Wurstaufschnitt  100 gr. für ca. THB 30,-
> Die Wurst wird dort u.a. vakuumverpackt angeboten und ist somit länger haltbar. 
> In der Verkaufstelle kann auch Brot, Sauerkraut, Senf etc. eingekauft werden.
> 
> The Bavarian Sausage Company 
> Koelbl & Lehmann Co. LTD. 
> ...



Der Brotverkauf ist wegen arbeitsmäßiger Überlastung des Bäckers zumindest im Moment eingestellt, d.h. es gibt dort keine Backwaren im Moment !

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

> *Elektronik-Fachgeschäft* 
> 
> In Phuket-Town ca. 100 m vom "Metropole Hotel Phuket" entfernt, befindet sich an der Phuket Road ein kleines Elektronik-Fachgeschäft, was von aussen so gut wie nicht als solches erkennbar ist. 
> 
> Es gibt dort alles mögliche, also genau das, was man sonst weder im Elektroinstallationshandel noch im Baumarkt findet und ein Elektroniker-Herz höher schlagen läßt und auch Hobby-Bastler kommen auf ihre Kosten. 
> 
> Das Angebot umfasst Bauelemente (Dioden, LED, Transistoren, Kondensatoren etc.), und alle möglichen Varianten von Steckverbindern, Kabel, Sicherungen, Schalter, Bausätze, Lautsprecher u.vm. zu sehr günstigen Preisen, d.h. im Vergleich zu den Baumarktpreisen (sofern es den Artikel dort überhaupt gibt), kann es schon sein, dass man dort 80% weniger bezahlt. 
> 
> Man findet dieses kleine Geschäft ca. 50 links an der Phuket Road, indem man aus dem Kreisverkehr vor dem Metropole Hotel heraus in die Phuket Road abbiegt und Richtung Phuket-Immigration (Nord / Nord-Ost) fährt. 
> ...


Zwischenzeitlich habe ich weitere Angaben über diese Firma :

ELTECH
111 Thanon Phuket
Tel.:  076-212641
Mobile: 089-7278776

(nur der Inhaber und dessen Bruder sprechen Englisch !)

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> *Bavarian Sausage Company* 
> 
> Bei der "Bavarian Sausage Company" stellt ein Deutscher Metzgermeister mit Deutschen Maschinen etc. nicht nur meiner Ansicht nach die beste Wurst auf Phuket her. 
> Die Preise liegen dabei etwa auf dem Level der "Thai-German-Meatproducts" bei BigC, d.h. z.B. "Weißwurst Münchner Art" oder Wurstaufschnitt  100 gr. für ca. THB 30,-
> Die Wurst wird dort u.a. vakuumverpackt angeboten und ist somit länger haltbar. 
> In der Verkaufstelle kann auch Brot, Sauerkraut, Senf etc. eingekauft werden.
> 
> ...



Brot und z.Zt. auch importiertes Weihnachts-Gebäck gibt´s wieder. Ebenso Deutschen Senf (auch süssen Weißwurst-Senf), Sauerkraut, Haribo-Konfekt u.v.m.

----------


## Bagsida

> *LapTop-Akku-Reparatur* 
> 
> Gestern habe ich in Erfahrung gebracht, dass der Elektronik-Handel "Amorn", welcher im *BigC / Phuket* ganz unten, hinten zu finden ist (Phuket-City-Karte A1) Akkus für LapTops repariert, wozu die zum Wiederverschließen des Akkugehäuses eine Art Kunststoff-Schweißvorrichtung haben. 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird für den Austausch der Akkus THB 30,- zzgl. der neuen Akkus berechnet. In einem anderen Forum allerdings habe ich was davon gelesen, dass in einigen Filialen in Bangkok diese Reparatur für THB 200,- durchgeführt wird. 
> 
> Website : http://www.amorngroup.com


Dieses Angebot wurde wegen zu vielen Qualitätsproblemen eingestellt. Wer einen Ersatzakku benötigt, sollte sich diesen entweder per Ebay oder so direkt aus China bestellen oder über Ebay nach DE bestellen und mitbringen lassen.
Zumindest auf Phuket machen die Service-Stellen auch nichts anderes, verlangen aber ca. den doppelten Preis dafür (DE € 40,-, Phuket THB 4.000,-).

----------


## Bagsida

*Weihnachts-Leckereien auf Phuket 2010*

Dachte ich stelle es mal hier und nicht in "Lost & Found" herein, da es ja nur vorübergehend gilt und aktuell ist :

Bei der *Bavarian Sausage Company*  in Phuket Town gibt´s derzeit ausser Wurst, Käse, Brot, Sauerkraut, Haribo u.v.m. was aus DE importiert wurde, auch original Weihnachts-Leckereien (Lebkuchen, Adventskalender mit Schoko etc.) zu kaufen.

Der Shop hat Mo.- Sa. von 09:00 - 18:00 Uhr geöffnet.
Sonntag ist Ruhetag, d.h. geschlossen    ::  

Wie ich eben auf deren Homepage entdeckt habe, gibt´s auch einen Lieferservice, d.h. man kann online bestellen und bekommt alles nachhause gebracht.

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Autoreparatur (Karosserie)*

Wer sein Auto mal zur Reparatur bringen muss (Unfall, Lackschaden etc.) dem empfehle ich 

"Grachang" 

Tel.: 076-212681 

Die von aussen nicht viel her machende Reparaturwerkstatt ist prima ausgestattet, arbeitet sauber, zuverlässig und für mein Empfinden preiswert. 
Die reparieren alles vom kleinen Kratzer bis zu dem was in D-A-CH als Totalschaden in die Schrottverwertung käme sehr professionell. 

Zu finden ist diese auf der Chaofa West Road (N4022) von der Central-Kreuzung in Fahrtrichtung Chalong (Süden) ca. nach 750m auf der linken Seite (schräg gegenüber ist die Sri Muang oder auch Tokyo Marine-Versicherung). 

Koordinaten : 

7°52'59.09"N 
98°21'53.37"E 

Es gibt auf Phuket noch 2 weitere Zweigstellen, doch weis ich nicht wo. 

Bagsida

----------


## chauat

@ Bagsida

Kennst du per Zufall einen Lieferservice im bereich Südthailand für Weizenbier??
Das wäre mal etwas für mich!!

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## Bagsida

> @ Bagsida
> 
> Kennst du per Zufall einen Lieferservice im bereich Südthailand für Weizenbier??
> Das wäre mal etwas für mich!!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


Könnte sein, doch wo genau in "Süd-Thailand" ?

----------


## chauat

Provinz Nakhon Si Thammarat, Cha Uat 80180

Also nich sooo weit wech,   ::   .

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## Bagsida

In / auf Phuket, Kao Lak, Krabi und Samui hätte ich da sicher was ausfindig machen können, doch in Nakhon Si Thammarat muss ich passen, d.h. Googeln oder mal in ner Deutschen Kneipe fragen wo die das Weizen her bekommen - Lieferanten gibt´s  auch dort, siehe *hier*.

----------


## Bagsida

Längst überfällige Updates :

Die "Bavarian Sausage Company" ist seit ca. 2 Jahren geschlossen, alle Maschinen etc. wurden wegen Insolvenz zwangsversteigert und der Managing Director wird in Thailand wegen Verdachts auf Veruntreuung, Unterschlagung o.ä. mit einem 10 Jahre gültigen Haftbefehl gesucht.
Im Internet gibt es dazu einige Details zu finden wenn man "Masterbutcher Phuket" als Suche angibt. Keine Ahnung vom wem das alles stammt, einiges davon stimmt aber ganz sicher - andere Angaben dort kann ich nicht bewerten, sind aber "harter Tobak".

Carrefour gibt es nicht mehr, das ist nun auch BigC - ob es Händlmayer-Senf dort gibt weiss ich nicht, bezweifle es aber.

Bez. Kfz-Reparatur gibt es eine bessere Werkstatt als "Grachang" und zwar "Anupas" in Kathu (an der Strasse zu Lotus Tesco neben der Tankstelle).

Bagsida

----------


## Robert

Wow, nach 2 Jahren ein Update!

----------


## Enrico

> Längst überfällige Updates :


Das war es aber nun wirklich, das längst überfällig. Danke  ::

----------

